# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Cần bán bộ ray chéo và hộp số 1:5 (Đà Nẵng)

## cuongncdn

Cần bán bộ 10 thanh ray và 3 bộ hộp số 1:5 cho máy khỗ 1m2x2m4 giá hữu nghị, ai cần thì alo cho mình nhé 0935999511

----------

